# Better Bluray with Netflix??



## zig123 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

Looking to get a Bluray with Netflix. Not top of the line $400-600 but more like $150-200. Which is a better player the LG or Samsung ? Both have models in the $150-200 range.

Later,
Zig


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Of the two, I'd suggest Samsung. Strange quirks have been reported with some LG players' audio outputs. However, most manufacturers now have low cost streaming BD players.


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got the samsung bd-p1600 and like it for netflix, pandora, youtube and bluray. The disk load times aren't super fast but they aren't too bad. If you play many games a ps3 is another great option at 299. It is a great bluray player, netflix streamer and media center type of deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would actually go with the PS3 Slim. You will have Netflix Streaming capability and definite firmware upgrade to the forthcoming 3D spec. In addition to a great gaming rig and media server. 

While not at the same resolution as the forthcoming HDMI 1.4 BDP's, updated HDMI 1.3 BDP's that can be upgraded to 3D will still get the job done.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

For blu-ray, and netflix its tough. Because first off, Xbox has the best netflix streaming application from all the devices so far. But lacks blu-ray. My dad hates his samsung, he had to pay for a wireless receiver to get it wirelessly which cost him a good chunk. As well he complains about it slow loading, the netflix streaming itself is slow, and isn't quick on anything, like fast forwarding and stopping.

PS3 has a decent one, but a downfall is you have to have a disk in the tray at all times for streaming. But the PS3 plays blu-rays pretty well, and if ya want the blu-ray remote is only 20$ or so.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I went through blu-rays players from Costco until I finally bit the bullet and bought the PS3. Worth every penny. 10 gigs of photos uploaded and now it's my home movie server. And with the lifetime warranty from Costco, I'll never need to replace it. JUST KEEP THE RECEIPT.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Broke down and bought a Samsung BDP-1590 for $140, it played a blu ray last night and perfectly played a netflix dvd that my old player refused to play, so I'm pretty happy as we've had several dvd's that the old player would not play, even dvd's I owned sometimes had problems on that old player.

The streaming didn't fare so well- the picture is pretty poor with the player's output at 1080i or 720p; I'll try 480p when I get home and see if it improves the picture. In the brief time I tried it, streaming worked continuously, the picture was very bad.


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

i perfer samsung, cause it always works for me


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Fired up the samsung with different material- seems if the quality upload is higher (it has a bar graph and the poorer upload was just less than 50%) the picture will be closer to dvd quality, so acceptable to me, that was with the quality upload bar is >50%, roughly 60%. I should note that we don't have fiber to our home, our signal comes over the phone line. I'd like to know what others get over cable or fiber.


----------

